# Addio

## koma

Ragazzi sono costretto a darvi un addio...

Gentoo è splendida. L'ho configurata in ogni modo ho adorato questo forum e voi tutti. Ma almeno fino all'anno prossimo mi sa che non potrò reinstallarla...

Io lo chiamo addio ma spero sia un arrivederci.

Addio  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Sasdo

e per qual motivo?

----------

## koma

per il topic che ho postato poco fa ...

----------

## mtto

 *koma wrote:*   

> per il topic che ho postato poco fa ...

 

...molto misterioso...

cmq ciao! (spero sia perchè te ne vai alle barbados per un annetto... e senza PC!!!!   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## federico

Ma male che vada in 2 giorni e' installata..

Sto wkend lo fai no ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io non capisco penso che in una sera riesci a fare un'istallazione stage3+ GRP? Non capisco il motivo... mahh

----------

## OKreZ

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io non capisco penso che in una sera riesci a fare un'istallazione stage3+ GRP? Non capisco il motivo... mahh

 

Io ci ho messo circa 3 quarti d'ora, con calma, kde compreso  :Wink: 

----------

## hardskinone

Se hai bisogno mettiamo su un mega distcc solo per te.  :Very Happy:  (non scherzo, voglio provare ad usarlo)

----------

## bld

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ragazzi sono costretto a darvi un addio...
> 
> Gentoo è splendida. L'ho configurata in ogni modo ho adorato questo forum e voi tutti. Ma almeno fino all'anno prossimo mi sa che non potrò reinstallarla...
> 
> Io lo chiamo addio ma spero sia un arrivederci.
> ...

 

guarda che ti capisco perfettamente..

----------

## matteo*

bah, certe cose non le capisco...

se mi si sputtanasse la partizione principale e tutto il resto, bè:bestemmie su bestemmie e tutto il resto poi se proprio non mi riesce di recuperare i dati, poco male, mi metto lì e in non troppo tempo reinstallo tutto, approfittandone per mettere i pacchetti aggiornati di tutte le cose che non avevo aggiornato...

ma voglio dire, non è che dico *ah, basta gentoo, addio.*

bò, non riesco proprio a capire...

e adesso? win98? xp? debian? slack? et cetera...

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io non capisco penso che in una sera riesci a fare un'istallazione stage3+ GRP? Non capisco il motivo... mahh

 

Sottoscrivo.

Poi un poco alla volta puoi portare la GRP ad essere "normale".

IMHO la preferirei a una normale distribuizione precompilata...

----------

## koma

Non ce l'ho fatta a starvi lontani ragazzi una notte insonne un ssh da scuole (una nota disciplinare) e adesso sono qui a mettere il kernel.

Dai che ce la faccio dai!

PS adesso metto xfs ... spernando che qualcuno lassu me la mandi buona (bestemmione) cmq stage1 partito alle 9 di sera ora 10 e 50 del mattino successivo e sono alla compilazione del kernel.. speriamo bene

----------

## iridium103

 *koma wrote:*   

> Non ce l'ho fatta a starvi lontani ragazzi una notte insonne un ssh da scuole (una nota disciplinare) e adesso sono qui a mettere il kernel.
> 
> Dai che ce la faccio dai

 

bellaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ...eheheh anche a m'hanno messo una notta perke giocavo col putty  :Very Happy:  per controllare una robba a casa ... credevano stessi bazzicando sul loro server NT  (cosa?come? con ssh?..winfuck ha colpito ancora.. :Twisted Evil:  )

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS adesso metto xfs ... spernando che qualcuno lassu me la mandi buona (bestemmione) cmq stage1 partito alle 9 di sera ora 10 e 50 del mattino successivo e sono alla compilazione del kernel.. speriamo bene

 

nn ti piace xfs? .. a me funziona da dio ..e niente rallentamenti strani..stabile al max ..insomma w XFS  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> PS adesso metto xfs ... spernando che qualcuno lassu me la mandi buona (bestemmione) cmq stage1 partito alle 9 di sera ora 10 e 50 del mattino successivo e sono alla compilazione del kernel.. speriamo bene

 

Ecco, bravo, devi essere positivo  :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

```
 # lilo

Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.

    Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc' -> '/dev/hda'

    The kernel was compiled with DEVFS_FS, but 'devfs=mount' was omitted

        as a kernel command-line boot parameter; hence, the '/dev' directory

        structure does not reflect DEVFS_FS device names.

Added Gentoo *
```

Cosa significherà?

ok trovato

```
mount /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev -o bind
```

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  # lilo
> 
> ...

 

Che hai un pò di casini tra devfs e il kernel.

A che punto sei dell'installazione?

EDIT: Ok, adesso so a che punto sei.

----------

## Danilo

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  # lilo
> 
> ...

 

E' un baco gia' rilevato...

Lilo non riesce ad interpretare bene il comando ram.

Credo che stai usando in kernel 2.4.24 ... + genkernel.

Passa a Grub... La guida di installazione gentoo e' chiarissima per grub.

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> Io lo chiamo addio ma spero sia un arrivederci

 

 *koma wrote:*   

> Non ce l'ho fatta a starvi lontani ragazzi una notte insonne un ssh da scuole (una nota disciplinare) e adesso sono qui a mettere il kernel

 

Non so perchè, ma me lo sentivo che l'addio sarebbe stato un arrivederci a prestissimo. Nemmeno il tempo per sentire la mancanza  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> Non ce l'ho fatta a starvi lontani ragazzi una notte insonne un ssh da scuole (una nota disciplinare) e adesso sono qui a mettere il kernel

 

Sara' meglio  :Very Happy:  . Comunque allora ribenvenuto.

----------

## knefas

 *koma wrote:*   

> Non ce l'ho fatta a starvi lontani ragazzi una notte insonne un ssh da scuole (una nota disciplinare)

 

troppo togo!  :Smile:  grande! ;D

----------

## koma

uff ok siamo a sylpheed e parenti vari (giusto per potermi muovere decentemente.. ) penso a quando dovrò mettere kde ... non oso immaginare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> penso a quando dovrò mettere kde ... non oso immaginare

 

Vabbe lo lanci la sera e alla mattina tutto ok.

----------

## gaffiere

grande koma!   :Cool: 

tutto il mio appoggio

see ya

----------

## nomadsoul

se il problema è ricompilare tutto quando ti sputtanti il sistema da solo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=146750&highlight=stage4

potrebbe essere una soluzione  :Razz: 

----------

## koma

interessante lo stage4  :Smile: )

Provvederò mi sa..

Ora ho davvero rimesso praticamente tutto apparte gnome e kde :\ ef ho perso anche dei videogiochi tipo ut2003... vabbhò.

mi rifarò

----------

## koma

non ho fatto in tempo... oggi avvio gentoo con kernel 2.6.4 errori ofunque riesco cmq a startarlo...

```
# ls

segmention fault
```

Agh

Riavvio su live cd 

```
# badblocks /dev/hda

Error

Error

Error

Error

Error

Error

Error

Error

Error

Traduzione simultanea: HAI DEI BUCHI TIPO GROVIERA SUL DISCO

```

Bene!...

Domani provo una formattazione a basso livello speriamo bene

...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> Domani provo una formattazione a basso livello speriamo bene
> 
> ...

 

Io andrei in qualche negozio e comprerei un hd nuovo  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## koma

io andrei a vendere il qlo per avere i soldi  :Smile:  se qlc è interessato mi dica

(scherzo eh)

----------

